# American Guinea Hog Piglet Penis Out of Sheath



## Jethro (Nov 19, 2022)

I have an American Guinea Hog piglet whose penis is out of the sheath much of the time. He's the biggest boar that I have and was going to be a breeder. Someone said to clean his sheath like you would a gelding horse but I'm not seeing any info on that. I'm assuming that since he has a problem he will not make a suitable breeder.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Thank you In advance.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 21, 2022)

@farmerjan @frustratedearthmother do y’all want to comment on this? 

In my opinion if he has a problem with his penis, then you are right not to hold him for breeding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2022)

No idea... sorry!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 21, 2022)

Mine was out only for breeding, when I had them.  But, how old is this "piglet"?


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 21, 2022)

I cannot say that i have had much experience with a hog that keeps his penis extended.  But, is there any chance he has some sort of infection?  That could cause him to keep it out as it might feel better... If you could take some mild soapy water and wash it gently, and rinse with clear room temp water... maybe see if he changes his actions.  If not, then I would not use him for a breeder... Plus, hanging out like that will dry the tissues that keeping it sheathed protects...exposing it to more germs and other infectious things.

Could have been some damage when he was being born that might have affected his ability to withdraw it...


----------



## Jethro (Nov 21, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Mine was out only for breeding, when I had them.  But, how old is this "piglet"?


About 20+ weeks old is a ballpark guess.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 21, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I cannot say that i have had much experience with a hog that keeps his penis extended.  But, is there any chance he has some sort of infection?  That could cause him to keep it out as it might feel better... If you could take some mild soapy water and wash it gently, and rinse with clear room temp water... maybe see if he changes his actions.  If not, then I would not use him for a breeder... Plus, hanging out like that will dry the tissues that keeping it sheathed protects...exposing it to more germs and other infectious things.
> 
> Could have been some damage when he was being born that might have affected his ability to withdraw it...


I'll try to clean It but it will be a wrestling match. Thank you to all those who responded.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 21, 2022)

So, most common would be some material in there creating inability for retraction.  Being a few months, you'll need help to hold him but, pulling the penis out and gently washing with lukewarm water would be my first suggestion.  Could be hay, dirt, etc.  Their penis is almost curled, not straight, so easy to have this issue and, no, you haven't done anything wrong.  IF there was foreign material, there may be irritation and inflammation in the area.   Of course, injury could be a problem.   Surely there will be injury to this tender tissue if not addressed.   Of course, a vet can sedate and identify.

Pigs can bite!!! Be careful.


----------

